# Comment acheter une app d un autre app store??



## dude. (20 Mars 2011)

Voila je voudrais telecharger une app americain mais il me dit que je suis ottorisée a n acheter des app que dans l app store francais, comment y remedier??


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2011)

Si c'est une app gratuite, ouvre un compte bidon sans carte bleue et avec une autre adresse email. Si c'est une app payante, il faut acheter des crédits ou avoir une carte US pour payer.


----------



## dude. (22 Mars 2011)

d accord mais apres je peux la syncroniser avec mon iphone sans virée toutes mais app francaise, car ce seras pas le meme compte.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2011)

Oui, tu peux avoir jusqu'a 8 comptes différents si mes souvenirs sont bons. Donc pas de soucis, tu peux synchroniser et tes application et autre musique, films, etc. seront toujours la.


----------



## dude. (22 Mars 2011)

Ca marche en effet on peut avoir 8 compte different ca marche, merci beaucoup.


----------

